

Could we use this to search HN? - stcredzero
http://www.google.com/cse/

======
vladocar
You can use directly Google
[http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2F...](http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com+hello+world)

------
furyg3
I've always wondered why this isn't used... perhaps because if you can't
figure out _site:whatever_ on google you're not a hacker?

Still, it's easy to implement and certainly better than nothing.

------
tzury
May PG add this link to the top/bottom bar
[http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=014927534610857777870:r3kw...](http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=014927534610857777870:r3kw3vs7gmo)

------
ntoshev
What I really want is a search engine for articles I've seen on HN. All
current solutions ("site:", Google CSE, searchyc.com) are just indexing the
titles of the stories and the comments, but not the actual text of the
article.

------
hboon
Anything insufficient with site:news.ycombinator.com ?

~~~
jws
That can fail to locate a newer post, leading to a repost.

I also suspect it doesn't index everything, at least sometimes I can't find an
older post and its either them or my brain, so I blame google.

------
gdfgdfgsdhg
Probably, but until then, there's <http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
chanux
Or use _!hn query_ in duckduckgo.com (uses searchyc.com)

~~~
cadr
That's pretty cool. Except that I read it as "Not hackernews" :)

------
the-kenny
Just subscribe to HN in Google Reader and use its search function.

~~~
ssn
Are comments included in HN's feed?

~~~
giu
No. It's the same as on the HN frontpage: article title, link to the article,
and link to the comments. This is what a feed item looks like in Google Reader
(GR): <http://i.imgur.com/Imyw9.png>

GR's search functionality is pretty useful. I sometimes mark articles I upvote
here on HN in GR, too, so I can search through them in the future, if I need
to. I don't know for how long GR saves fetched articles of a specific feed,
but if you mark them, they'll stay there forever. At least I hope so.

